# Topics > Fun and humor >  Comment Assistant robot to help argue on the internet, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

I made a robot to help me argue on the internet

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> It has finally arrived! Let the Comment Assistant™ fight your internet battles for you. A sample of the logical arguments the Comment Assistant™ is capable of:
> 
> DFGJKNABEHOgkDKFIkuhiosteagrlu*efykdtsrDY4579UEHOTI

----------

